# crawling



## (805)DEP (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum
Is a paramedic trained to use a vascular shunt? http://www.edwards.com/products/vascular/shunt.htm
Perhaps Quikclot would be a better solution?


----------



## txpj007 (Sep 10, 2009)

dude...and i say dude because you arent an airman or conehead yet.  first off ill commend you on trying to educate yourself on combat medicine. HOWEVER, you need to be focusing on BMT and indoc.  when and IF you make it through indoc you will be taught what you need to know medically when you get to that point in your training.  if you wanna study any medical stuff stick to the basics, anatomy and physiology etc.  this isnt me trying to give you an ass chewing or scare you off. believe it or not im trying to help you out.

Now to answer your question.  Im not going to speak on anyone elses behalf but i personally have not been taught how to use a shunt...not to say some military paramedic hasnt learned it somewhere.

quicklot is used to control external hemorrhages that cant be controlled with a tourniquet.  we actually use combat gauze now.  the shunt in the report you were reading about are used in conjunction with these steps after the casualty reaches a forward surgical team to try and save the limb.  

now go do pushups...actually go do some burpees

--break--




(805)DEP said:


> You know you're in a seriously weak state/state of jury(in-jury((in deliberation)) when you are getting advices from a guy named Mephistopheles! Talk to your father and plunge into some dark water and start swimming. A 4am buoy swim works well.



dont post shit like this...ill be waiting for you at the door when you get to the schoolhouse and we'll take a little plunge into some dark water.


----------



## (805)DEP (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the bold honesty.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2009)

805, your enthusiasm is excellent, your judgement is poor. Before we see this thread come to full term I'm going to Falcon Punch it.


----------

